# Prescriptions in NI



## jasconius (4 Jun 2010)

A friend was telling me that a relative of hers who lives near the border can get their prescription filled in Northern Ireland for free.

Is this true ?


----------



## enoxy (4 Jun 2010)

Yes, if they live on the northern side of the border rather than in the Free State.


----------



## Slim (4 Jun 2010)

prescription meds are about half price in NI compared to republic. I changed my pharmacist a few months ago. Slim


----------



## annet (4 Jun 2010)

In the UK you pay a minimum fee per item received - the last time I used it it was 6 pounds.  I am sure the same scheme operates in NI.  Good scheme if you are paying for scripts under the DPS or have costly medications to purchase.


----------



## SlugBreath (5 Jun 2010)

I was given a prescription for cholesterol tablets from my doctor this week. We were talking about generic V branded medicines. Which would be the cheapest and which would be coming off patent soon etc.
After deciding on a type I decided to call on a half dozen or so pharmacies to price the product.
I was more than pleased when the first pharmacy in the Stillorgan Shopping Centre, Raffertys, pointed out that the generic brand were much more expensive than the branded product. This is since the 40% reduction in prices brought in by the government. He also pointed out that by buying a few months at a time I would save on the prescription charge. Price €16 to €17.
The second pharmacy also in the Stillorgan Shopping Centre said the same but their price was higher than the first. Excess €17.
Then off to Mount Merrion, opposite Fanagans furniture and exactly the same advice given, this one was the cheapest. €16.80.
Finally down to Blackrock to the Unicare in The Frascati Shopping Centre. €27. with absolutely no helpful advice on pricing. When I pointed out that they were the most expensive of all chemists visited, the price suddenly came down to €17+. I was disgusted.
So at the moment some of the generics are more expensive than the branded items so I would definitely would not renew a prescription automatically. Not all pharmacies are helpful.


----------



## terrontress (1 Jul 2010)

annet said:


> In the UK you pay a minimum fee per item received - the last time I used it it was 6 pounds. I am sure the same scheme operates in NI. Good scheme if you are paying for scripts under the DPS or have costly medications to purchase.


 
As I understand it, a perscription fee has to be paid in England and Scotland but in Wales and Northern Ireland they are free at point of issue. In Scotland, they will be abolished from 2011.


----------



## olddoll (1 Jul 2010)

Can a prescription issued in the South be used in the North, or must the prescription have been issued by the Northern based doctor?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (1 Jul 2010)

I used an Irish one in Spain.


----------



## BillK (1 Jul 2010)

annet said:


> In the UK you pay a minimum fee per item received - the last time I used it it was 6 pounds. I am sure the same scheme operates in NI. Good scheme if you are paying for scripts under the DPS or have costly medications to purchase.


 
More expensive now, but free if you are over 65 or have ailments that mean you have to take medication for the rest of your life. e.g. Mrs K has  an underactive thyroid and has taken thyroxine every day for the last 13 years.


----------



## shoppergal (1 Jul 2010)

I get an Irish prescription filled in London every time I go over, no problem.


----------



## RedDevil (2 Jul 2010)

A Southern prescription can be used in the North. But there must be someone on duty who can fill Southern scripts.
Have found Gordans to be better value


----------



## roker (3 Jul 2010)

If it is a repeat prescriotion, how would they know how many prescriptions had been issued?


----------



## priscilla (4 Jul 2010)

When Gordons chemist dispense medicine, they generally stamp the back of the prescription to indicate some of the prescription has been dispensed. Once all the repeat items have been dispensed the chemist holds onto the prescription.


----------



## salaried (9 Jul 2010)

a friend at work asked me if it were possible to bring her prescription to spain and have it filled there,i told her i had no knowledge of this but said i would look it up here,is it possible to have her prescription filled in a pharmacy in majorca,even though it was prescribed by a doctor in ireland, any help appreciated,regards salaried.


----------



## john martin (9 Jul 2010)

I have obtained my medicine in Spain by simply showing the pakaging of the medicine. The identical medicine at one third of the price here.


----------



## salaried (10 Jul 2010)

hi john were the items on your prescription considered over the counter items in spain,thanks again.


----------



## john martin (10 Jul 2010)

I dont know if they are considered over the counter items in Spain but they certainly are not here. It is repeat medicine which I am charged the max 120 euro euro for here each month. It would be worth my while to go to Spain for that purpose only.


----------



## salaried (10 Jul 2010)

god that was fast,thanks john,if you are paying 120 euro a month and getting you prescription filled for 1/3 of the price over,it must be frustrating,again thanks for the info,you just made someones day,cheers.


----------



## txirimiri (10 Jul 2010)

I am living in Spain - in general, chemists here will fill a prescription from another EU country and often will based on the empty box, as long as it has the patients name on a sticker and the person has their ID with them. However, its not a given - I have encountered chemists who have looked at me blankly when I have tried it. You would also want to check whether the brand name of the drug is the same in Ireland and in Spain - some are quite different. I wouldn´t advise your friend to go to Spain without any of her medication but if she is thinking of bringing her prescription over on the of change it will get filled and will be cheaper, then go for it! I get my MIL her cholesterol drugs here - 47 in Ireland, 2.74 in Spain! However, since the reduction in chemist fees in Ireland, some drugs are actualy cheaper in Ire than Spain, notably anti-depressants.


----------



## john martin (10 Jul 2010)

They do not necessarily supply the same brand but the "generic" equivalent which is medically identical but cheaper than here but which our chemists dont seem to offer(less mark-up?)I have also had the same brand names given to me at much cheaper prices. Most chemists will give the medicine without any problem but it is obviously better to bring your prescription and/or the original box. I have also lived in Spain for many years and have had no problems.If you live permanently in Spain you can register with a local GP who will give you a Spanish prescription(and you wont be charged 60 euro per visit).


----------



## Moral Ethos (10 Jul 2010)

The problem in Ireland is that if a doctor writes a brand name medicine on a prescription, the chemist must dispense the branded medicine as on the prescription. So if a doctor writes "Prozac" the chemist must give you branded prozac. If he writes the generic name Fluoxetine the chemist can give you the generic.


----------



## salaried (11 Jul 2010)

txirimiri and john thank you both for your advice,i will pass this on to the girl i work with,it makes sense to bring her empty medicine box with her name on the sticker and her id to be on the safe side,again thank you for your help it is really appreciated,cheers salaried.


----------

